# Rhino Hand Grinder



## Glenn

I have in my hands a grinder that outperforms the Porlex for a very similar price.

The *Rhino Hand Grinder -* available from CoffeeHit - has been designed to address some of the flaws hand grinders have been known for.










I'm currently putting it through its paces and it's ticking all the boxes

Initial feedback;


Grinding feels stiffer (no play in nut)

Easier to grind (more solid and has a larger handle)

No wobble in the stem

Holds alt least 40g of beans (great for filter where higher doses are used))

Consistent grind size


Feel free to ask any questions

What do you look for in a hand grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u

What's the static like in the catch cup

What's the retention like in the burrs

What are you using it for brewed presumably only ?

Does it disassemble easily for traveling


----------



## Glenn

Easy to disassemble for travelling (and cleaning)

Testing for brewed and espresso

Retention is similar to the Porlex - very little grind retention. Conical ceramic burrs

No static noticed so far


----------



## Eyedee

What's your opinion on the longevity of the burrs, do they look like they will last.

Ian


----------



## Glenn

The burrs look to be well made. They are ceramic - so need to be treated with care (eg not dropped)


----------



## Mrboots2u

How easy is it to get beans in ?


----------



## Glenn

Super simple

Remove the (push fit) lid and tip in the beans

After grinding, pull the bottom of the grinder apart (push fit again)


----------



## fatboyslim

That is a very cheap price. Can you comment on the grind-size variance? i.e. at coarser settings are you getting boulder and powder at the same time? Perhaps some pictures to illustrate?

Despite the size and weight of the Hausgrind, I will forgo convenience every time for the grind quality and craftsmanship (that walnut!!!).


----------



## DavidBondy

Very interesting. Thanks Glenn.


----------



## Plevis

Nice find Glenn!

Does it fit inside an aeropress (for travelling)?

{Not the whole thing, as I suspect it's too long, but even with a bit poking out it's useful...}

Thanks.


----------



## profondoblu

Is it stepped adjusments, like on the porlex?


----------



## Glenn

Yes it is stepped adjustments (little notches, easy to count up and down)

No, it doesn't fit inside the inner tube of the Aeropress

It is ever slightly too wide

It comes with its own carry bag though


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Guys, can you adjust the grind on these?


----------



## froggystyle

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> Guys, can you adjust the grind on these?


See Glenns last post...

Glenn, Have you run any beans known for lots of static through, like MM?


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

froggystyle said:


> See Glenns last post...


Thank you, I was obviously man looking


----------



## froggystyle

Man reading, where we only read what we want...


----------



## Glenn

No, have not run any Monsoon Malabar through.

No static noticed from any beans so far. Although I don't seem to suffer from static in my kitchen.

The grinder is very easy to adjust.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Does the lid fall off? It's my only pet hate on the Porlex


----------



## Glenn

Nope, has quite a decent holding mechanism - needs a strong pull so far


----------



## gingerneil

Great find. I've been hovering over the buy button of the porlex for the last few days....

You say you've tested for espresso - are you happy with the output? How long do you estimate it takes to grind a dose for a double, and I assume it's still quite noisy?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Glenn said:


> Nope, has quite a decent holding mechanism - needs a strong pull so far


Thanks Glenn, looks a good, well thought out hand grinder.


----------



## Geordie Boy

What's the dimensions? It looks like a similar size to the porlex tall.

What's that carry bag look like? Any chance of a photo?

Must say it looks like they've taken the starting point of a Porlex tall and added in improvements to bring it up to the next step


----------



## Blackstone

about to pull the trigger on this or porlex mini due to the fact it fits in the aeropress.

would you recommend the rhino over the prolex?


----------



## Glenn

Pictures here

Dimensions:

52mm wide (55 incl grip)

185mm high

Handle separate

Slightly too wide to fit into an Aeropress

I would recommend the Rhino over the Porlex

It feels more solid and addresses some of the issues the Porlex has


----------



## Blackstone

I know it's too wide for the areopress hence the one thing that porlex has going for it.

Anyway, sounds like rhino is the way to go. Cheers


----------



## unoll

Just ordered one of these after having a look at them in Prufrock on Sunday. They seem to be pretty well made and the price is pretty good. I bought mine off Amazon (from coffeehit I think), for £35 with free super save delivery. Mostly planning to use it for pourover in work so hopefully it doesn't produce too many fines.


----------



## ajh101

Would love to hear some user reviews!


----------



## Blackstone

Mine is being delivered today. Will aim to get some sort of review by next week


----------



## CrazyH

Hmm.

Had I known before I ordered the zassenhaus hand grinder...

Tempted to order it for work.


----------



## PeterF

Ordering mine today. Will report back


----------



## gingerneil

Mine arrived from Amazon today (Sunday delivery - got to love Amazon Prime!).

Italian Job beans arriving tomorrow tho, so I've not been able to test the grinder! How are the rest of you getting on? Any tips for settings?


----------



## Glenn

A number of people have asked about adjusting the grind (as there are no instructions in the box)

*
Adjusting the Grind on the Rhino Hand Grinder:*

The adjustment nut is removable, allowing the bottom burr to be removed fully

The adjustment nut controls the distance between the burrs

Turning the adjustment nut Clockwise decreases the space between the burrs (Finer)

Turning the adjustment nut anti-Clockwise increases the space between the burrs (Coarser)


----------



## Blackstone

Glenn said:


> A number of people have asked about adjusting the grind (as there are no instructions in the box)
> 
> *
> Adjusting the Grind on the Rhino Hand Grinder:*
> 
> The adjustment nut is removable, allowing the bottom burr to be removed fully
> 
> The adjustment nut controls the distance between the burrs
> 
> Turning the adjustment nut Clockwise decreases the space between the burrs (Finer)
> 
> Turning the adjustment nut anti-Clockwise increases the space between the burrs (Coarser)


Cheers. I kinda guessed this but it's good for confirmation. Only used once so far and grind was too coarse. Also, left the grinder at work so wasn't and to play with it this weekend


----------



## gingerneil

http:// handgrinder.Rhinowares.com


----------



## unoll

Arrived back from festival today to find the grinder waiting for me. I haven't had a go with it yet but it seems like the top burr is able to move around alot. I'm struggling to see how i can get good allignment without figuring out a way to prevent the top bur moving about. Am I missing something?


----------



## Glenn

You will need to adjust using the nut in the bottom chamber


----------



## gingerneil

I dialled mine in to some Italian Job beans that arrived today. Three clicks from closed tight gave me a nice fine even grind that seemed to work well in my new classic.


----------



## Blackstone

Trying to dial in for areopress. Not quite there yet


----------



## unoll

Thanks Glenn, not sure if this was in response to what I was talking about but assuming it is. My thinking is that for larger sized grinds, there will be some lateral movement of the top burr as it does not fit in place particulary tightly. I'm thinking of making a ring/spacer to slot between the top burr and casing to reduce movement.

So far I've ground for the softbrew (cold brew), and for pourover. I did a fairly chunky grind for the softbrew and the grinder seemed to manage to achieve a pretty consistant grind size without too many fines. For the pourover I went finer and again the grinder seemed to be fairly consistant. The pourover worked out to be pretty good and I'm trying out the coldbrew tonight, hopefully I won't get as much sludge as when grinding with my espresso grinder. I'm finding the grinder easy to grind with and its certainly easier than my vintage Diennes.


----------



## gingerneil

Has anyone every tried to attach a motor to the top of these manual types of grinders ? Looks like a fairly simple fitting on the top - something battery powered could slip on there quite easily...


----------



## Geordie Boy

There's nothing stopping you however don't set it too fast as I wouldn't think the burrs will take a high rpm. Keep it to the same speed as if you were manually grinding


----------



## jeebsy

Generally not advised as they aren't designed to cope with typical electric screwdriver speeds although it has been done


----------



## Glenn

You'll kill the grinder pretty quickly if you attach a drill or screwdriver to it


----------



## gingerneil

I was thinking just a very simple motor that could attach to the top - nothing as crazy as a drill!


----------



## Glenn

Regardless, the coffee will also heat as it is being ground with too much speed

That said, for the price you can afford to experiment and not lose a great deal


----------



## gingerneil

Why would it be ground too much? I would really just be looking to be lazy and mimic the manual effort 100%.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Keep it to around 60rpm and it will be no different than manually grinding. I think know what your're planning, I've an electric screwdriver where you can set the speed really slow


----------



## Charliej

I think people have used the cheaper more stick like electric screwdrivers which spin more slowly on Porlex hand grinders with some success I believe that somewhere out there in the wilds of the internet someone does actually sell an adaptor to do this.


----------



## Glenn

But its about 30 seconds of your life...


----------



## jzbdski

Hi there,

Any rough guide as to grind settings for, say, aeropress or v60 or is it trial and error ?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## PeterF

I purchased one & had it a few weeks now. Excellent sturdy grinder. The lid does not loosen nor does the handle come off when grinding. Perfect for pour through & french press. No static whatsoever. Highly recommended.


----------



## Charliej

Glenn said:


> But its about 30 seconds of your life...


Yeah I've never understood the urge to use an electric drill or screwdriver on a handgrinder, by the time you've gone and got the damn thing out of wherever it's stored, you can damn well bet that isn't the kitchen unless you're single or a student, which will take longer than just grinding it.


----------



## PeterF

Using a electric device would ultimately wreck the grinder


----------



## Mike mc

Just recieved mine yesterday.seems well built.

Does anyone have a good starting point for the Aeropress ? How many clicks from zero


----------



## Blackstone

I think 3 clicks from zero has been mentioned. That is what I am using. I am away this week so will be able to play a little more with it.


----------



## gingerneil

I use 3 clicks for my Italian Job, and 4 for my decaff from hasbean or it chokes my classic. I've not tried too many settings for the aeropress, but it's so forgiving that I just use whatever its set to at the time.


----------



## Mike mc

Blackstone said:


> I think 3 clicks from zero has been mentioned. That is what I am using. I am away this week so will be able to play a little more with it.


Thanks will give that a try Monday


----------



## CrazyH

My dad once insisted on trying with a black and decker at a slow speed on a porlex, it didn't seem to have enough torque to push it round.


----------



## andrewinuk

- i had a porlex

- it worked fine

- i then bought a drill, at argos, for £20

- it worked awesomely for about 3 weeks

- porlex now dead, grinds wildly inconsistently with more fines and boulders than before

- so unless you can live with a 3 week life expectancy, don't use a drill, the porlex can't take the increased torque of the motor without wearing out FAST


----------



## andrewinuk

BTW can we go back to Rhino news / reviews? 

I'd love to see the grind consistency compared to other similarly priced grinders... i.e. the usual suspects of Porlex, Lido etc.


----------



## MWJB

At anything beyond fine (under a turn out), a Rhino/Porlex/Hario Slim isn't really a fair comparison with the Lido & Hausgrind either in grind consistency or speed. But the cheaper grinders are OK at finer settings, the finer you go the smaller the dose you'll want to grind.


----------



## Blackstone

im not super impressed with consistency at finer grinds. it holds up well and is great for the price. Also, it seems like the time to grind increases exponentially the finer you go


----------



## MWJB

Blackstone said:


> im not super impressed with consistency at finer grinds. it holds up well and is great for the price. Also, it seems like the time to grind increases exponentially the finer you go


Do you think it more consistent at coarse grinds? With most of these smaller hand grinders burr wobble is greatly reduced around 4-5 clicks out, usually coarser than that it can wander more, giving more uneven chunks.

The finer the grind, the longer it takes, that's typical for these kinds of grinders.


----------



## Blackstone

i started at about 5-6 clicks out and it seems ok. i am now at 2 clicks out and thats where i notice a difference


----------



## MWJB

Interesting, try loosening off a tad, give a few turns to centre everything up, go finer, check it's centre-ing up go finer... there shouldn't be much/any noticeable wiggle between inner & outer burr once you go below 4 clicks (the entire assembly might move a little), you might be able to dig your fingernails between the burrs, pull the inner burr out to check?


----------



## Blackstone

will give that a go next time i use it


----------

